# Should I become pharmacist???



## man (May 1, 2009)

Should I plan on going to pharmacy school?? I love learning drug interactions and effects, and people say I would do good in pharmacy, but I'm worried I'm not allowed cause it isn't listed in ISTP???

I don't want to be a fireman or mechanic cause I want moneys to fund my interests.


----------



## 1057 (Apr 9, 2009)

....._not allowed_?.. you for real? 
if you think you'd like it, what's the problem? mbti isn't meant for making decisions for you.. helping you make them, maybe, but you know yourself better than it does. do what you want.


----------



## parallel (Aug 18, 2009)

Pursue it if you love it; just be sure that it provides what you *need* to be satisfied. I figured pharmacy was my path a year ago, but now I'm looking to decide on either engineering or computer programming. To help, I would suggest you think of things you have been always good at and/or fascinated by and simplify them to the core and compare the attributes with a future career.


----------



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

Yes. Go forth and make lots of money. Only do it if your a perfectionist. I shudder to think about messing up an order in that job.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey if you love it why not? Regan is right, MBTI is not suppose to make your decision in life.


----------



## INFpharmacist (Aug 7, 2009)

Here's the thing with pharmacy school: about 90-95% of what you learn during pharmacy school will be within text. If you're comfortable with learning through concepts, written facts, and just plain ol' memorization (which will seem to have no connection at all until you have enough experience), then you should be fine. :tongue:
If I had to guess though, you will find it BORING... a total snooze fest!


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Yes.

And give me a shit ton of meds.

Preferably anti-psychotics and pain killers.


----------



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

INFPharmacist said:


> Here's the thing with pharmacy school: about 90-95% of what you learn during pharmacy school will be within text. If you're comfortable with learning through concepts, written facts, and just plain ol' memorization (which will seem to have no connection at all until you have enough experience), then you should be fine. :tongue:
> If I had to guess though, you will find it BORING... a total snooze fest!


Did you work as a Pharmacy Tech while doing it? I wonder if this is an NFP career choice. I know an ENFP who is doing it also.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Memorization is the key during studying. But my advice is to think about you will like to work on 'after';

R&D, research and new drug development. You will need information retaining skills as well as creativity. 

QC, you will need to have lab skills and precise handwork. (lil ocd will help)

Medicalrep, marketing and people skills. 

These are examples on the diversity of skills required, so it's not really about mbti. Also if the subject material is what interests you then studying hard and entering the academic field could be an option. 
I think you need to consider your long term goals and relate them to your abilities. Any mbti type can do anything if they enjoy it in their special way, there will always be favourite subjects for you and ones you hate in any given major.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

I took a pharmacy tech class. It was great. As others have said ,Lots of it is memorizing, and but its a dynamic field. Check out a used bookstore, or your library and look at the textbooks. It will give you a clearer idea. Also talk to a pharmacist, some might let you shadow them to see what the job is like.


----------



## INFpharmacist (Aug 7, 2009)

Deagalman said:


> Did you work as a Pharmacy Tech while doing it? I wonder if this is an NFP career choice. I know an ENFP who is doing it also.


Yes. That's how I got into it in the first place, actually... and think that anyone thinking about going into pharmacy should, without a doubt!, work in a pharmacy first.

And to be exact, I started out at the very bottom as a pharmacy cashier, which was rough! 

I know of an ENFP pharmacist, and she is excellent at counseling and talking to patients. :happy: ...perhaps one of the most compassionate pharmacists I've come across.

I also know of an INFJ pharmacist, and she is very sincere when it comes to her job. She works as a clinical pharmacist.


----------



## INFpharmacist (Aug 7, 2009)

man said:


> Should I plan on going to pharmacy school?? I love learning drug interactions and effects, and people say I would do good in pharmacy


Drug interactions and effects are fundamental to pharmacy, but that's really as far as it goes. The practice of pharmacy, for the most part (i.e. working at Walgreens, Rite Aid, CVS, compounding, ambulatory care, and outpatient clinics), is much more about patients... unless you do hospital or mail order pharmacy, which is mainly computer work with phone calls.


----------



## man (May 1, 2009)

INFPharmacist said:


> Drug interactions and effects are fundamental to pharmacy, but that's really as far as it goes. The practice of pharmacy, for the most part (i.e. working at Walgreens, Rite Aid, CVS, compounding, ambulatory care, and outpatient clinics), is much more about patients... unless you do hospital or mail order pharmacy, which is mainly computer work with phone calls.


ill do research then LOL


----------



## INFpharmacist (Aug 7, 2009)

man said:


> ill do research then LOL


Ok, then you'll need to do the PharmD/PhD track, which will mean less money (because retail and overnight hospital jobs almost always pay the most) but _possibly_ more fulfillment.


----------



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

man said:


> ill do research then LOL


I have a a current book on pharmacy tech. Pm me if you want to trade for another book. We can help each other out.


----------



## parallel (Aug 18, 2009)

You may find a job as a Pharmacologist interesting. 

Pharmacologist Job Description, Career as a Pharmacologist, Salary, Employment - Definition and Nature of the Work, Education and Training Requirements, Getting the Job


----------

